

What happens when there is a lack of culture? - mattbtay
http://mattbtay.tumblr.com/post/43663375330/what-happens-when-there-is-a-lack-of-culture

======
smcguinness
Step one of our interview process is a culture fit. For small businesses I
think that it is paramount.

